# 'Safety body' for after surgery/neuter



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

After seeing a lot of posts about dogs being neutered and their behaviour towards the wound I saw this 'onesie' type thing - it's like the one we bought for Pepper from Colin and Betty's vet (our vet just supply the Buster collar), but possibly cheaper (we paid £20 for a small)!

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/2394/karlie-safety-body

We made something similar for Ruby from an old t-shirt but the proper thing was much better, particularly at toilet time.

Ian


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

That looks great ,too late for me now though.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I used a 18-24 month poppered baby vest for Lolly after her spay. The vet was happy that it was loose enough to let air to the wound. She only needed to wear it for about 3 or 4 days. A fraction of the cost. I think I bought 3 for £5 and that way Lolly could have a clean one each day and they were easy to wash.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

I am getting Archie 'done' just as soon as I am back at work and my vets sell these and recommend them...however they are £20ish. Think I'll order one from the website first though


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be going in to Sainsbury's for baby vests too - Beau had a gorgeous pink one as I recall - no way would Izzy want GREY :lol:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I'll be going in to Sainsbury's for baby vests too - Beau had a gorgeous pink one as I recall - no way would Izzy want GREY :lol:


Beau in her pink onesie


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly in her baby vest.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty in pink! Thanks for re-posting your photos :hug:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I ask maybe a stupid question, 
I take it these baby grows are for (babies)

Just wondering how did ye manage the toilet situation???
Only asking cause Tilly is getting done on tues and will def be getting one of these if ye found the toilet situation ok?


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Can I ask maybe a stupid question,
> I take it these baby grows are for (babies)
> 
> Just wondering how did ye manage the toilet situation???
> Only asking cause Tilly is getting done on tues and will def be getting one of these if ye found the toilet situation ok?


I'm so glad someone has asked this as it's something I have been wondering.

When we first got Lottie I didn't give it a second thought when I was happily telling people that I intended to get spayed at 5 1/2 months....now it's getting closer I'm getting very worried about it.....she's still sooo tiny!!!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes they are baby vests with poppers. When I let Lolly outside in the garden I would quickly unpop the poppers and tuck the flappy popper ends inside the bottom of the vest so they wouldn't get in the way. We had no problem with the poppers.

Lolly was just 6 months when she was spayed. She only needed to wear the vest for a few days as she never really bothered with the wound but our vet was impressed with the vest saying as long as it's baggy around the tummy to let air circulate then its fine. I just couldn't bear the cone/lampshade!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Certainly the one I've posted about (and the one we actually used) have press-studs and/or velcro at the tail end - you just unpop them, roll it up their body a bit and let them out - not usre if same for the baby ones, but I imagine so...

Ian


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

The baby vests we used were cheap ones from a supermarket, a pack of three which came in handy because Rosie was still playing in the garden and they did get filthy, still got one unused. one on and one in the wash.
When she went outside to toilet re presstud the vest half way up her body to keep it out of the way, and we found you can presstud them either side of the tail. She is a lean dog so we had no problem with it rubbing or stopping air getting to the wound.


----------

